# Need help with a couple of things



## conk85 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dear Members,

I looking for why my broasted chicken is not crisp on the out and moist inside.  I would like help in the right way to try to teach high students the right of doing  dishes.    I will gave more information when if u write. Help, please.

conk85


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Whats your method and whats your problem?


----------



## conk85 (Aug 12, 2013)

I would like to ask u one question before, I say anything.  What we chat is between u and I.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

No, you're posting it on the internet.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

What is this like some secret recipe that doesn't work? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## conk85 (Aug 12, 2013)

no, that do want my chefs that looking for help


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Wait, you don't want your chef to know?


----------



## conk85 (Aug 12, 2013)

It not want to know. figure it my self before going to him. That all.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Ok great, so, what's the method and what's the problem?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand around she goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooes...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif*

Conk85 cheft talk forum is a well...a forum. There are many brilliant and experienced chefs and owners

here. So if you just explain your problem and ask your question here, odds are you will get several expert

and helpful responses.


----------

